# MoYu WeiLong Cube Version II (enhanced version) Speed Cube (Testers selected!)



## calvinfan (Dec 29, 2013)

*<<< Congratulation of World Record Average 7.49s breaking to Feliks Zemdegs, using Moyu WeiLong cube in Australian Nationals 2013, and got the Moyu cash scholarship, RMB 10,000 . 
World Record Average 7.49s breaking Video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UE-aim5-Wc >>>*

Brand : MoYu (魔域) 
Name : 威龍2代 WeiLong Version II (enhanced version) cube, 57mm *& mini Cube 54.8mm, (2 cubes )*
Size : 57x57x57mm *& mini 54.8x54.8x54.8mm*
Samples : Stickereless for 57mm, *White body for mini 54.8mm*

Moyu has just released WeiLong Version II stickerless 57mm, the black and white bodies will come later.
*<Lucky for the 10 winners this time, we shall also send them the Moyu Weilong Version II mini Cube 54.8mm (White) for their reviews.>*
Same as before, we shall select 10 testers.

<<<10 TESTERS WANTED!>>>
For those interested, please leave your name, WCA records and email in the thread below.
Closing time : 3 Jan 2014, 24:00 am ( Hong Kong time )

*<<<10 Winners selected by Dan Fast >>>*
1. Emily Wang
2. Laurence Livsey
3. Drew Brads
4. Theo Tan
5. Fabian Loehle
6. Przemysław Kaleta
7. Zach Goldman
8. Haaris Jamil
9. Jacob Hutnyk
10. Yifan Wu
For those selected above, please contact me at [email protected] and send me the shipping address.

For those being chosen, you need to post the youtube review in this thread within 1 week after received.
Let me know if you can not do so. Else, you will be black listed.

Thanks for your support. Cheers. ^^


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rami Sbahi

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2011SBAH01
YouTube: INSANEcuber (690+ Subscribers, very active of a YouTuber with much cubing knowledge)

*Official Times*

*3x3:* 8.99 Single, 10.04 Average
*3x3 one-handed:* 15.58 Single, 20.78 Average
*3x3 with feet:* 36.97 NR Single, 39.10 NAR Average
*3x3 blindfolded:* 2:06.93 Single
*3x3 multi blind:* 8/8 in 59:46

This looks like it is gonna be so good, great design! If I'm picked, I'll be making a review quicker than a wink!


----------



## cityzach (Dec 29, 2013)

Zach Goldman

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2010GOLD01
Youtube: cityzach

Official times:
10.13 3x3 single, 10.79 3x3 Average.

Thanks!


----------



## Jboogie300 (Dec 29, 2013)

Justin Mallari
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2010MALL01

*Official PB's*
3x3: 7.33 Single/9.51 average
One Handed: 11.59 single/13.67 average (2nd in US/3rd in North America)


----------



## kcl (Dec 29, 2013)

Kennan LeJeune
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013LEJE03

WCA Records: 8.90 Single, 12.48 average
Email: [email protected]

I am a fan of the original and would love to test this!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Noah Arthurs
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile:
27.36 official 3BLD 5th in the world using the WeiLong
I've also set the 4BLD and MBLD NARs

YouTube channel: www.youtube.com/NoahCubes


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 29, 2013)

Sydney Weaver
Email: [email protected]
WCA profile 
YouTube Channel


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Brandon Lin
Email: [email protected]

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LINB01

My Youtube Channel

Has an official 16.65 3x3 average and (although not that relevant) has a 13.93 official Square-1 average, ranked 6th in the world.


----------



## zevgl (Dec 29, 2013)

Gus Lipkin
2013LIPK01
[email protected]

3x3 single: 13.34
3x3 ao5: 17.94
3x3 ao12: 19.41
3x3 OH single: 30.76


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Bill Wang
Email: [email protected]
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WANG68
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXf7m_EH_SKNBeNUvaHOZ8A/videos

Official PBs
6.66 3x3 single, 9.00 3x3 average, 12.15 OH single, 14.41 OH average


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 29, 2013)

Keaton Ellis
[email protected]
My WCA ID is here.

I have an 8.86 single and 9.70 average for 3x3.
I have a 14.31 single and 16.01 average for OH.

I'm top 100 in the world for both 3x3 and OH. I would love to test this cube.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Yuxuan Chen 
Email: [email protected] 
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54 
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4


----------



## ottozing (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Jayden McNeill
Email: [email protected]
WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MCNE01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/ottozing (600+ subscribers)

I have an 8.47 official 3x3 single and a 9.73 official average (The average being set on a weilong v1  ). Also currently ranked 3rd in the world for 2x2 average.


----------



## linusyeong (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Linus Yeong
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: None, but participating in 2014.
PBs: 3x3 - 14.71s (Avg. 17.56s)
3x3 OH - 23.85s (Avg. 38.44s)
4x4 - 1min 22.7s (Avg. 1min 38.7s)

Comments: Huge fan of the weilong, hoping to test this prototype and share my honest feedback with the cubing community!


----------



## KingTim96 (Dec 29, 2013)

I would LOVE to be a tester!! While I may not be as fast as others, I still feel qualified to test and review this cube and it would be a great honor. Thanks for considering me!

Name: Trevor Spitzley
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SPIT01


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Daniel Cano Salgado
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SALG01

-Official PBs:
3x3 = 9.33 single , 11.03 average
3x3 OH= 14.41 single , 19.28 average

I liked the weilong , and i must like these one too , i'd like to be a tester , if so , ill make a review as soon as it arrives.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Lindsey Bressert
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRES01
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/Guinepigsrock
official best at comp 24.75 best at home 15.61


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 29, 2013)

Sounds like a must-have for many people. I wonder if there's any real design difference besides just different way of putting the pieces together so stickerless versions are possible.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 29, 2013)

Name - Akash Rupela
WCA - https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012RUPE01
Email - [email protected]

I have 3x3 NR single(8.33) and would love to share a review with the indian community


----------



## TheJCube (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Justin Badua
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BADU01
YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRealJCube

I promise to make the review high-quality! Trust me, man.


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 29, 2013)

Landon Chu
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/Lchu01


----------



## ChristianSena (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Christian de Sena / I can make a review in portuguese ( to a lot of people here in Brazil)
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013FORT01 / (3x3= 11.49 official avg)
Youtube channel:http://www.youtube.com/user/choker230696 / ( 9.79 avg5 and 7.23 single on video)


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 29, 2013)

Does the OP realize that Feliks got his OH single and 6.54 average using the weilong v1 as well?


----------



## rybaby (Dec 29, 2013)

Ryan Przybocki
2013PRZY02
25.89 avg
[email protected]
Youtube.com/user/woody558


----------



## piyushp761 (Dec 29, 2013)

Name- Piyush Passi
E-mail- [email protected]
WCA- 2013PASS01
My Youtube with 300+ Subscribers- BestInTheWorld


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 29, 2013)

Juan Camilo Vargas Q

Email: [email protected]
WCAid: 2011VARG01
YouTube: TiLiMayor

Former Records:
5x5x5 (South America, Single)
6x6x6 (South America, Single/Average)


----------



## tx789 (Dec 29, 2013)

Aneurin Hunt
2010HUNT02

Offical times 3x3
13.25 single 18.62 average 

Oh 28.40 single 32.33 avg

Feet 3:17.05 single. Dnf mean because of a corner twist.


YouTube is thetx789


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 29, 2013)

Juho Heikkinen

Email: [email protected]
WCA: I don't have yet  Average around 27
Youtube: heikkijuho

New Weilong looks cool! I'm definitely interested!


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 29, 2013)

Marcel Poots
Email: 
WCA: 2012POOT01
YouTube: Rossiehoorn


----------



## moluk34 (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Wojciech Złomek
Country: Poland
Email: [email protected]
WCA: dont have so far
Youtube: I am going to start a Youtube Channel but dont have any yet

I guess i wont be picked up but anyway. My avg are around 20 sec and single even 14-15s. I think language is not a problem for me and review would be in good quality. Also i am going to compare it to other MoYu cubes.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 29, 2013)

I've PM'd you my details.

Also, how are the testers chosen?


----------



## moralsh (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Raúl Morales
email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013MORA02
youtube: moralsgmail

The Weilong is my main for speed and blind, if selected I will upload the review in both spanish and english (here and in a spanish forum)


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Przemysław Kaleta
WCA ID: 2012KALE01
email: [email protected]

WCA records: 3x3 7.88 single 9.42 average (using Moyu Weilong)
3x3 one-handed 10.80 single 14.43 average (http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=348&compid=89)
4x4: 30.55 single (Polish NR) 38.62 average


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Cameron Stollery
Email: rctacameron [at] gmail.com
WCA profile: 2010STOL01
Youtube: RCTACameron

I've made several reviews before (eg. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy_-z_uwT0c&feature=c4-overview&list=UUYpmyXbvG-27QGi5I2QymEA) and I have 875 subscribers on youtube. I have a sub-12 official 3x3 average, sub-10 single and I am the current 2x2 world champion.


----------



## yockee (Dec 29, 2013)

Calvin, I would most certainly love to be a tester for this cube. I love the original WeiLong, and was a tester for the HuanYing and WeiSu! Videos are on my channel: Xxoxia

Name: Phil Golub
email: [email protected]
you tube: http://youtube.com/xxoxia
Avg: 13 - 15 sec.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 29, 2013)

Oliver Frost
[email protected]
http://www.youtube.com/user/OliverFrostBLD
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012FROS01


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Scott Guenard
WCA: 2013GUEN01
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: www.youtube.com/user/ScottTheCuber

I just got a new camera and a new stand so a video will be made and edited the day i get it i just got a rditing software on my new pc.
I average: 20
I acctually have the moyu weilong, HuanYing, and a SuLong, so I can do a comparison.


----------



## Yifan Wu (Dec 29, 2013)

Yifan Wu

Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/tommy150104
WCA: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WUIF01


----------



## Neo24 (Dec 29, 2013)

*TESTER/CRITIC/REVIEWER HERE*

Hi Mr.Calvin I am a Moyu cube user I use Moyu Lingpo for 2x2 Moyu Weilong for 3x3 Moyu Huanying for 3x3 OH and Moyu Weisu for 4x4 I have full faith in your products to be sucessful,If you choose me to test weilong I will do both Written and Video review of Weilong V2
Here are My details
Eneo Eres Cabuena
E-Mail:[email protected]
Youtube:youtube.com/Neocubing
Countryhilippines
WCA:n/a
--------------------------------------


----------



## Nuster (Dec 29, 2013)

How is the 2nd version enhanced? I could barely notice any difference between the pieces.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Dec 29, 2013)

Haaris Jamil

email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/ParadoxCubing
No WCA yet


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 29, 2013)

Sameer Mahmood
2013MAHM02
Youtube
[email protected]


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 29, 2013)

Fabian Loehle
*Second best Speedcuber in Switzerland.*

Email: [email protected]

WCA: 2012LAHL01

*Personal Bests*:
3x3 Single Official: 10.84
_3x3 Single Unofficial: 9.34_
3x3 Average Official: 15.41
_3x3 Average Unofficial: 12.21_

YouTube: FaLoL
Can do reviews in English and German.

To compare I have WeiLong v1, SuLong, ChiLong, 
ZhanChi, GuHong, Gans3, Aurora, Fangshi, ...


----------



## plusCubed (Dec 29, 2013)

Name: Daniel Ciao
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013CIAO01
WCA Personal Records: 
3x3-18.25
OH-44.03
2x2-7.80

Unofficial PB 3x3 single: 12.20
YouTube: plusCubed

Owner of WeiLong v1. I will do a comparison review if selected. Average 3x3 is around 18 to 19.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 29, 2013)

Antoine Cantin
WCA profile: 12.99 OH NAR average, 7.16 3x3 single.
Youtube: antoineccantin
Email: [email protected]


----------



## CubeAllDay123 (Dec 29, 2013)

I would love to test this Version 2 in the form of a YouTube Review! Link to my channel is down below. I loved the V1, but I found the need to reduce the bumpiness by doing the 48 point edge mod. I hope this minor detail will be resolved in the V2. The Weilong V1 is my main, and it would be an honor to test the V2.


http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCThomdCly9A4Zxpbnx8AksQ


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 29, 2013)

*Name:* Matěj Mužátko
*Email:* [email protected]
*WCA ID:* 2013MUAT01 11.2 avg12 at home (Weilong)
*Youtube usernames:* MatejMuzatko | CzechCuber 
Two different communities (international and czech) *~500 subscribers in total, can review it on both channels *

I preordered Moyu Weilong (version one) from HKnowstore when it came out, and I have also inspired people in our community and on competitions to buy it too... I would *love* to test next generation of it


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 30, 2013)

Jacob Hutnyk
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID
Youtube

Unofficial PBs: 7.49 3x3 avg5, 7.83 avg12. 25.54 4x4 single, 29.46 avg5


----------



## CubeRoots (Dec 30, 2013)

Name: Alexander Lau
WCA ID
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 30, 2013)

Emre Cayir
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013CAYI01

Unofficial PBs
3x3:16.00
Oh: 21.56


----------



## imvelox (Dec 30, 2013)

Mattia Furlan
WCA-ID: 2013FURL01
Youtube: iiv3l0x

My main is WeiLong v1.


----------



## rockstarrev (Dec 30, 2013)

Revanth Sharma K
No WCA
[email protected]


----------



## makan cube (Dec 30, 2013)

makan mahmudi
email:[email protected]
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012MAHM02
unofficial PBs:3*3:6.74 4*4:38.71 5*5:1:48.90 OH:13.51


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 30, 2013)

Nuster said:


> How is the 2nd version enhanced? I could barely notice any difference between the pieces.



Me neither, except the corner being 3 pieces. The v1 had them made of 2 pieces and I really liked that.


----------



## isoq58 (Dec 30, 2013)

Name : İskender Aznavur
e-mail: [email protected]
WCA Profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013AZNA01
youtube account: http://www.youtube.com/user/isoq58

Official PB single: .15.13
Average single: 19.56
MoYu is the cube changed my main from GuHong v1 to HuanYing after 2 years than to WeiLong


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 30, 2013)

Name: Laurence Livsey
WCA ID
Email: [email protected]


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 30, 2013)

Drew Brads
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRAD01
[email protected]

official PBs: 8.43 single, 9.08 average.

Youtube channel with 500+ subscribers


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 30, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Name: Laurence Livsey
> WCA ID
> Email: [email protected]



wat


----------



## rj (Dec 30, 2013)

I am the biggest Weilong fan on the forum. 

Raphael Platte
[email protected]
Youtube: rjdayan 
No WCA ID yet.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Dec 31, 2013)

Name: Theo Tan
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/CubeorCubes?feature=watch


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 31, 2013)

Ryan Pope
[email protected]
My YouTube
WCA ID

I have reviewed two cubes in the past. I have a Weilong to compare it. I would love to see how you could improve a Weilong. I have not been to a competition in a while. I average 16 seconds now.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 31, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> wat





CubeRoots said:


> Name: Alexander Lau
> WCA ID
> Email: [email protected]



^^^


----------



## Lapinsavant (Dec 31, 2013)

Name: Alexandre Carlier
2012CARL03
Email: [email protected]
3x3: 8.72 avg NR , 7.03 single

If the review isn't in english , or isn't in video (script), is it accepted ? just to know


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 31, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Name: *Laurence Livsey*
> WCA ID
> Email: [email protected]





CubeRoots said:


> Name: *Alexander Lau*
> WCA ID
> Email: *laurencelivsey*@hotmail.com



WTH



rj said:


> I am the biggest Weilong fan on the forum.
> 
> Raphael Platte
> [email protected]
> No WCA ID yet.



True dat. Don't send him one though or kclejeune will ragequit XD jk


----------



## Youcuber2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Michael McCarty
[email protected]
2013MCCA01

www.youtube.com/Youcuber2


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 31, 2013)

Name: Michael womack

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 31, 2013)

Name: Dylan Rhee
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013RHEE02
pls pick me


----------



## Emily Wang (Dec 31, 2013)

Emily Wang
[email protected]
WCA: 2009WANG15
8.52 single, 9.84 average, 13.88 OH single, 17.36 OH average


----------



## sellingseals (Jan 1, 2014)

If the only difference is that it went from two pieces to three pieces, why does it make you sad when you can still just use a V1 and it's the exact same? It's not like you have to use a V2.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jan 1, 2014)

sellingseals said:


> If the only difference is that it went from two pieces to three pieces, why does it make you sad when you can still just use a V1 and it's the exact same? It's not like you have to use a V2.



I believe theres more of a difference in the cube. They added some rails to decrease friction, making it less crisp.


----------



## Raviorez (Jan 1, 2014)

Name: Maarten Decaestecker
E-mail: [email protected]
Youtube: Raviorez
WCA: No WCA profile yet, average: about 45 seconds

Hope I get picked


----------



## tazzvidz (Jan 1, 2014)

Name: Soma Kondo
EMAIL: [email protected]
youtube: youtube.com/user/tazzvidz
Official pbs: 24 single 32 ao5


----------



## Riley (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Riley Woo
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOR01


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 2, 2014)

Name: Blake Thompson
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010THOM03
Official 8.121 3x3 Single and 10.56 3x3 Average.


----------



## Maskow (Jan 2, 2014)

Marcin Maskow Kowalczyk

Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011KOWA01
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/DarkMaskow (~3300 subs, ~600k views)

Official times:
Blindfold WR average 28.87 (32.22, 24.71, 29.69) <<< on Moyu Weilong
Multiblindfold WR 41/41 (I did 8 WRs in this category)
3x3 single 9.59, average 12.00 <<< on Moyu Weilong
3x3 OH single 14.10, average 19.07

The only problem is if you choose me I can record this review only in Polish because of my poor English  But Poland is the 5th in the category "most persons" (after USA, China, India, Indonesia) in the WCA statistics so there are some of us.


----------



## Florian (Jan 2, 2014)

E-mail: [email protected]
Wca 2010KREY01
youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/RushHourable/

I will certainly make a review and upload it to my channel.


----------



## MisterChris (Jan 2, 2014)

Email: [email protected]
WCA id: 2012KOSS01
YouTube: MisterChrisCuber 
I could make a review in german, french and/or english.


----------



## timspurfan (Jan 2, 2014)

2013 US 3x3 National Champion

Took 6th at the 2013 World Championships for 3x3 (and 5th for 2x2)


Andy Smith (1)
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2009SMIT03


----------



## Nihahhat (Jan 3, 2014)

Mason Langenderfer
Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile: 2013LANG03 (12.12 single, 15.11 average)
YouTube: istackr (1,280+ subscribers)

I would be more than willing to make a thorough video review about the cube! My main is a WeiLong as well, so I would very much love to try out this cube!


----------



## KiwiCuber (Jan 3, 2014)

Alex Asbery
2013ASBE01
[email protected]

Official 11.69 single and 13.45 average, national record in FMC (38 moves at worlds) and 23.44 OH single (31.48 average)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 3, 2014)

I never get selected. 

Testers are in OP by the way.


----------



## Username (Jan 3, 2014)

OP said:


> <<<10 Winners selected by Dan Fast >>>
> 1. Emily Wang
> 2. Laurence Livsey
> 3. Drew Brads
> ...




I see it's cbc again...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

Username said:


> I see it's cbc again...



That's why I never get chosen :?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 3, 2014)

Why on earth is CBC choosing the testers? What does he have to do with this?


----------



## yoshinator (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay! Email sent!


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 3, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Why on earth is CBC choosing the testers? What does he have to do with this?


He's very good friend with Calvin


----------



## cityzach (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome! Email sent.


----------



## Lid (Jan 4, 2014)

calvinfan said:


> Size : 57x57x57mm *& mini 54.8x54.8x54.8mm*


Really looking forward to the "mini" versions especially for OH.


----------



## pjk (Jan 8, 2014)

This thread has been closed. Threads like this are no longer allowed. Please see the announcement here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...re-Area-No-Longer-Allowed&p=940703#post940703


----------

